# severum & convicts, difference??



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

i was having severums few days back, but they died before my new tank get cycled. I saw convict pics which look similar to the severums. now my problem is how should i identify severum when i go to purchase it. coz now i think i was housing convicts and was thinking that it was severums.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

**I have never kept either of these fish, so I am only going on what I have seen at some LFS.

I don't think it should be too difficult. I don't think they look especially similar at all actually.

For one convicts have black bars, secerums don't(unless there is a morph I don't know about. Turquoise severums kind of have some faded barring sometimes, but they are a different color than convicts, so there should be no confusion.

Convicts do have other color variants, but the standard black barred convict is most common. At least around here.

Severums also have much more sloped heads, and a taller body. This is what I would personally use to identify a severum.

Size is also different, although if they are juveniles this won't be helpful. Severums grow around twice the size of convicts.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

my convicts...
Connie...mom









Marty...dad









The kids...
Marsha









Jan









Cindy









Stages
eggs




































fry


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

hahaha gotta <3 that Convict family 

great pics! :thumb:


----------



## DDRE00 (Feb 5, 2010)

Great pics.

I have both of these fishes.

The temperament of these fishess are completely different imo.
Severums are shy and careful and much larger. Convicts are much quicker, violent. Swim around alot and twist and turn.

Depends what severum you have though, here is a rotkeil:
http://www.ciklid.org/artregister/artre ... hp?ID=1534

Convict:
http://www.ciklid.org/artregister/artre ... php?ID=198


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

But m talking about gold convict and severum. if its other than golden it will b easy for me 2 identify. Difference in maximum size or behaviour will not help me to identify the difference when i am purchasing it in LFS. So plz tell me according to this. And i am planning to purchase small severums (around 1inch)


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

you would need to look at the physical attributes.



tokyo said:


> Severums also have much more sloped heads, and a taller body. This is what I would personally use to identify a severum.


convicts have an almost "pointed" face, while severums have a very sloped head.


----------



## DDRE00 (Feb 5, 2010)

Severums of that size are very flat and almost round as a coin from side. A Convict is much lower compared to length and as mensioned pointier mouth.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I can see where your coming from... pink convict fry and gold severum fry of about 1" do look fairly similar (especially if your only viewing one of the species and not comparing them side by side)... You're going to have to go with whatever the LFS is selling them as and hope they labelled them right... To confuse matters even more they could be juvie 'parrots' (the hybrids - not the true parrot) or jelly bean convicts...

and TOKYO, it's been my experience that severum fry do have black bars - my rotkiels had bars which faded, but were still present at 4 to 5 inches TL when stressed...


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

illy-d said:


> and TOKYO, it's been my experience that severum fry do have black bars - my rotkiels had bars which faded, but were still present at 4 to 5 inches TL when stressed...


my mistake.

Like I said, I have only seen either species at some LFS. None of the severum I have seen have had black bars. But I have only seen new fry and medium to large sized adults.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

These might help more:

Pink Convict:
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod ... pcatid=912

Gold Severum:
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod ... pcatid=922

When you look at them they are similar but there are noticeable differences. Plus any kind of quality LFS is going to know the difference and help you ensure that you have the right fish. Unfortunately there are those that don't really know what they are talking about as well. Good luck and once you get your new guys when your tank is properly cycled you can post pics and we will confirm what you have.


----------

